# some live plant questions...



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

I am new to owning liveplants in an aquarium. 

I recently bought some.. 

3 moneywart
3 mondo grass (i know after doing some reseach that they are not aquatic)
and 3 brazilian swords... 

i have them in a ten gallon tank with no hood... they arnt getting alot of light.. only natural light.. well they are dying. 

I am going to take them all back to the petstore I bought them from. 

I was just wondering for the future, what type of lighting is appropriate??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lighting is dependant on what plants you want to keep and what size tank you have. 2wpg is a good starting point. Swords are not for low matainence tanks. They are heavy feeders.


----------



## shadowd_dreamr (Apr 18, 2005)

k well that would explain why they wernt doing well in my spare tank..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Start with easier plants (anubias, aponogeton, java fern, asian ambulia, watersprite, hornwort, anacharis, java moss, ludwigia repens, wisteria). These will grow (albeit slowly) in a low light tank.


----------

